

California Grown Coffee Starting to Percolate - JSeymourATL
http://news.yahoo.com/video/california-grown-coffee-starting-percolate-050825451.html

======
marvel_boy
Awesome ! I thought that growing coffee was impossible out of equator belt.
I'd like to drink a cup of this coffe.

